# iweb formatting problem on photo page



## globalgibbo (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, 

Im quite new to iweb but was developing a simple website to advertise a friends photography business. 

I've made three pages, one of which is photo gallery using iweb's photo album page structure which seems to work fine apart from one problem. 

I adapted one of the themes to have a simple gradient colour fill for the page background and a single colour for the browser background. The problem occurs when i want to view a larger image of the one of the photos - the colour gradient does not extent upwards into the header area and down into the footer area. Please see http://www.swanmoreweddingcars.com/test/MartinKingPhotography.co.uk/Gallery/Pages/Album_Two.html and click on a photo to enlarge.

If any one has any suggestions about what is going wrong please let me know, as i think i've tried everything. 

Many thanks


----------

